# Winston-Salem, NC



## John Desmarais (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a quick note for folks in the Winston-Salem area.  We're looking for a couple more folks interested in Champions (Hero System, 5th Edition).  We play every other Saturday at Pair-A-Dice games on COuntry Club Rd (our next session will be Nov 19).  If you'd like more info yuo can contact me at john@herostuff.net.


----------



## SteveCansdale (Oct 6, 2009)

John Desmarais said:


> Just a quick note for folks in the Winston-Salem area. We're looking for a couple more folks interested in Champions (Hero System, 5th Edition). We play every other Saturday at Pair-A-Dice games on COuntry Club Rd (our next session will be Nov 19). If you'd like more info yuo can contact me at john@herostuff.net.




Hey John

I've just moved to W-S from the UK and am looking for a group... do you play anything other than Champions?

Steve


----------



## John Desmarais (Jan 11, 2014)

SteveCansdale said:


> Hey John
> 
> I've just moved to W-S from the UK and am looking for a group... do you play anything other than Champions?
> 
> Steve




Would you believe I just now discovered your response to this post?  

I've been to know to play a wide variety of games, not just Champions.  (I usually prefer to run Champions of other Hero System game, but that's because I'm lazy and know that system well).

JD


----------

